

Jupiter’s Giant Red Spot get Smaller - miamiaali
http://www.cosmosup.com/jupiters-giant-red-spot-get-smaller/

======
gus_massa
Blogspam: It's almost adirect copy of [http://www.sci-
news.com/astronomy/science-jupiters-great-red...](http://www.sci-
news.com/astronomy/science-jupiters-great-red-spot-shrinking-01926.html) with
a new paragraph at the top and some rewriting in the bottom.

The original article is "cited" at the bottom as

    
    
      > Source: http://goo.gl/tm1Jyy.
    

without even a link, the adress is only text. :(

